# bindings for my ride machete!



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

I ride about 40% groomers 15% park 25% off groom powder and 20% powder finding random jumps etc.

I'm trying to find some bindings that will do this board justice! Some good "all mountain" bindings! Thanks!


----------



## sbrainard (Dec 8, 2011)

I would go with some Burton Mission bindings..Fairly cheap, I saw a pair on whiskeymilitia.com a few days ago for $99. They are a good all mountain binding as well, Anything from park to pow


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

sbrainard said:


> I would go with some Burton Mission bindings..Fairly cheap, I saw a pair on whiskeymilitia.com a few days ago for $99. They are a good all mountain binding as well, Anything from park to pow


wow haven't heard of these theyre 99 on burton website so 99 is a hell of a deal ima look into them

edit: high backs on the missions worry me they seem huge?


----------



## sbrainard (Dec 8, 2011)

The high backs are fine, I've used the binding in seasons past


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

sbrainard said:


> The high backs are fine, I've used the binding in seasons past


are the bindings light?


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

explorerD said:


> are the bindings light?


exactly weight in a big concern with bindings like that


----------



## sbrainard (Dec 8, 2011)

Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

sbrainard said:


> Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com


I've never used some high backs like this what r some differences I can expect?


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

any other suggestions?


----------



## explorerD (Nov 8, 2011)

Kramer said:


> any other suggestions?


just found a pair of bindings that i might want to buy. Burton Cartels. supposedly the most used binding ever. and they're suppose to be great!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ride capo, flux TT30, burton malativa.

If it were me I would have the capos on there for what you ride.


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

dreampow said:


> ride capo, flux TT30, burton malativa.
> 
> If it were me I would have the capos on there for what you ride.


$260 might be a little rough on the bank account lol.. anything cheaper in mind?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

The fluxes were on sale recently

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/42412-huge-2012-flux-sale.html

If you scroll through the thread you'll find a mail address for someone to contact to get a discount even though the sale has ended. Hope the offer is still on.
If not shop around probably find some for less than 200.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

you can check out k2 formulas

I just picked mine up today! they seem like awesome all mountain bindings!

and they have canting!

I'm stoked to try mine!


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

notter123 said:


> you can check out k2 formulas
> 
> I just picked mine up today! they seem like awesome all mountain bindings!
> 
> ...


lmk how they r


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

i wont be able to post a review until the new year, and I'm still very new, only 3rd season riding, this will only be my 2nd pair of bindings.


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

notter123 said:


> i wont be able to post a review until the new year, and I'm still very new, only 3rd season riding, this will only be my 2nd pair of bindings.


OIC ok! what do people think of the union forces for this board?


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

check out the ride nitrane bindings, in the video for them i believe he is riding a model of the same board

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvmuvS51l2g

i have the contraband and i like them


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

CalvaryCougar said:


> check out the ride nitrane bindings, in the video for them i believe he is riding a model of the same board
> 
> 2010 Nitrane Contraband Binding - YouTube
> 
> i have the contraband and i like them


hmmm those seem "unique" i always get kind of sketched out of buying stuff like that.. i always believe more in the stuff thats stood the test of time!


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Kramer said:


> any other suggestions?


YES - don't buy Missions! the Mission is nothing but the dysfunctional cousin of the Cartel. 

I recommend the FLUX TT30, Rome 390's, or higher-end Burtons: Prophecy, Cartel, Malavita

All of the mentioned are "do it all" moderately priced bindings - with Burton priced higher as expected. I am seeing a lot of good deals on the TT30 - my #1 pick for the Machete.


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

SnowSource said:


> YES - don't buy Missions! the Mission is nothing but the dysfunctional cousin of the Cartel.
> 
> I recommend the FLUX TT30, Rome 390's, or higher-end Burtons: Prophecy, Cartel, Malavita
> 
> All of the mentioned are "do it all" moderately priced bindings - with Burton priced higher as expected. I am seeing a lot of good deals on the TT30 - my #1 pick for the Machete.


ORLY ive slightly looked into the FLUXs havent really heard much of em.. maybe its because this forum loooooves the unions


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Kramer said:


> ORLY ive slightly looked into the FLUXs havent really heard much of em.. maybe its because this forum loooooves the unions


That's too bad... by the end of this season you will have heard about (and seen) Flux a lot. Study harder pally. Flux has been mentioned to you several times thus far. Think Union Force SL's without the shit toe strap and ancient highback. Whatever the hell you do - don't buy the fucking Missions.


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

what do people think about me getting a pair of ride ex's? vs the flux tt30s?


----------



## Kramer (Dec 4, 2011)

any final thoughts on bindings for machete im leaning towards the flux tt30's or ride ex's just looking for some final opinions!


----------



## esmayes (Feb 20, 2012)

just bought a machete 2012 and will be testing union force and burton prophecy's bindings. Happy to feed back when I return from banff in a month!


----------

